# It Rains in Cumbria



## Flykiller64 (Oct 12, 2013)

I've lived here for 12 years and love it but the rain is just getting me down. We've bought our first van, or will tomorrow, a 20 yr old Hymer B564. A few years of practice, retire, then travel the continent. That's the plan!!


----------



## gaz2676 (Oct 12, 2013)

you really are in usa utherside of aspatria
we are on the east side to you marrow sparrow or what ever you west coasters call each other
if ya ever over here drop in an topup yer tanks ...better tasting water in our fells


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Oct 13, 2013)

Never! Does it really?! :lol-061::rolleyes2:

Welcome to the forum, Flykiller :wave:


----------



## Blodwyn Pig (Oct 13, 2013)

Well fancy that! Rain eh! 

Hello and :welcome: to the forum from Mike and Carole :wave:

Enjoy your new :camper: and have :fun:


----------



## christine (Oct 13, 2013)

Hello to yet another Cumbrian. Hasn't rained here for weeks that I can remember!


----------



## gaz2676 (Oct 13, 2013)

mariesnowgoose said:


> Never! Does it really?! :lol-061::rolleyes2:
> 
> Welcome to the forum, Flykiller :wave:



i was gonna say that but thought it too sarcastic ...i see youve no standards then goose eh.... double pmsl


----------



## gaz2676 (Oct 13, 2013)

christine said:


> Hello to yet another Cumbrian. Hasn't rained here for weeks that I can remember!



try comin to brampton ..youll need yer bloody brolly


----------



## Sparks (Oct 13, 2013)

Post Deleted


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Oct 13, 2013)

gaz2676 said:


> i was gonna say that but thought it too sarcastic ...i see youve no standards then goose eh.... double pmsl



 c:


----------



## gaz2676 (Oct 13, 2013)

sparks said:


> :welcome: The water in egremont makes the best cup of tea in england.



nah


----------



## frontslide (Oct 13, 2013)

District of "Lakes"


----------



## Land Rover Chris (Oct 14, 2013)

Flykiller64 said:


> I've lived here for 12 years and love it but the rain is just getting me down. We've bought our first van, or will tomorrow, a 20 yr old Hymer B564. A few years of practice, retire, then travel the continent. That's the plan!!



You'll miss the rain Marra. :lol-061:


----------



## Flykiller64 (Oct 14, 2013)

Land Rover Chris said:


> You'll miss the rain Marra. :lol-061:



Neither Marra nor Jameater me, being from south of Barra I'm generally known as a cock-a-knee!


----------

